# How much will my drying buds shrink?



## tardis (Mar 20, 2011)

OK! I must have heard it a million times, or rather I've heard newbies harvesting their buds and thinking somehow they can guess the dry weight from the wet. That doesn't work.

So i took a pic of my buds before i dried, and then over 4 days later when it was dry. Also in the cure jar it shrinks even more over a 2-3 week period. Anyway I thought i'd help shed light on the total misinformation of how much on the plant vs after its dry. 

Notice picture is taken pretty much the same distance. I had to move them like a foot to the left but its the same cannabis. You can see i'm not further back as it seems from the size of the cabinets behind.

Here is day 1:






And day 4:


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 20, 2011)

yah, usually i end up with about 25% the wet weight once its all dried and cured.. some strains is a lil more, and others are a lil less, but think that saying that you lose about 3/4's the wet weight is a pretty good estimate..


----------



## tardis (Mar 20, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, usually i end up with about 25% the wet weight once its all dried and cured.. some strains is a lil more, and others are a lil less, but think that saying that you lose about 3/4's the wet weight is a pretty good estimate..


Yeah these buds wern't large to begin with and they still lot what seemed to be a lot. I have seen really giant buds go even more than 25% the original size. I never weigh my stuff but I know that this plus my other 4 plants should give me enough to last for 4 months. The problem you ahve growing is you can't tell the potency when you grow it so you have to hope its potent enough that you dont' require so much to last between grows. Starting my next grow now and trying to figure out strain vs online reputation vs growing conditions to ensure best estimate of what will last between the next grow. This stuff is potent enough that just under an oz (not sure haven't weighed it and don't really plan to) will work perfectly for my med needs. Subcools strains have not let me down yet. worked in Qleaner and Void into my next grows plant limits


----------

